# أرصاد العرب > الظواهر والكوارث الطبيعية >  سرّ الدوّامة الغامضة التي تظهر من خرائط غوغل في الصحراء المصريّة

## راصد ميداني

عمر الدجاني- للوهلة الأولى، قد يظُن من يكتشف هذه الدوّامة الغريبة في الصحراء المصرية عبر خرائط غوغل بأنّها مهبط لمركبة فضائيّة قادمة من خارج الأرض، أو مدخل إلى عالم آخر، أو مكاناً أثرياً غامضاً لا يظهر إلّا من الفضاء. * المكان نال شُهرةً واسعة لدى المؤمنين بنظريّات المؤامرة، بعد أن انتشر كواحد من أغرب 10 أماكن يُمكن العثور عليها عبر نظام خرائط غوغل إيرث، و لكن الحقيقة هي أن هذا المكان لا يمُت بأي صلة لمواضيع غرائب الفضاء أو المواقع الأثريّة،فهو ليس سوى عمل فنّي بيئي ينال إعجاب السُياح منذ إنشائه في شهر مارس من العام 1997. -



هذا المشروع هو من أفكار ثلاثة فنّانين من اليونان، و قد استغرق العمل به عدّة أشهر في الأجواء الصيفية الحارقة في شرق جمهورية مصر. * يُسمى هذا العمل الفني البيئي بـ "تنفُس الصحراء" و هو عمل في غاية الجمال منحوت في الأراضي الصحراوية لمنطقة الجونة المصرية المُطلة على البحر الأحمر على الطرف الشرقي للصحراء. * اختيار موادّ البناء جاء ليتناغم مع الإيقاعات الفطرية التي تفرضها الصحراء، مثل كثبان الرمال المخروطيّة التي يُشكلها هبوب الرياح، كما تم وضع مرآة صغيرة على رأس كُل مخروط رملي كتمثيل لظاهرة السراب.

----------


## دقلان

معلومة جديدة جميلة

----------

